# pristine paint ..



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

just asking the question really of how to get the best look out of the body work looking closly swirls and very fine scratchs.

is there anything reccommended that could be used to get rid of or improve the paint on the car. i.e porter cable??

cheers


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Tough stuff is Audi paint; an investment in a machine (PC or UDM) will make life so much easier for you if you're looking for "pristine paint"

Similar questions with some good links in here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=117523

Dave


----------

